

Inside Amtrak's Plan to Give Free Rides to Writers - danso
http://www.thewire.com/culture/2014/02/inside-amtraks-absolutely-awesome-plan-give-free-rides-writers/358332/

======
bujatt
I think this idea is simply brilliant. Transitional spaces, like being enroute
or at an airport are the best spaces for work that demands concentration e.g.
writing.

Would sign up for such a thing tomorrow.

Also related:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6697416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6697416)

